# T1 - need to loose weight



## Cobweb1979 (May 26, 2017)

Hi all, I'm looking for advice on the best way to loose weight as a T1 diabetic. I'm exercising more than I ever have in my life, yet I'm at one of my heaviest weights. I do HIIT once a week, circuits once a week and do the school run twice a week (half hour walk each way). I've been having a lot of hypos lately while I adjust to degludec, which won't be helping.

I need to do something though, I've never intentionally lost weight in my life (lost weight after both children due to dodgy control / breastfeeding / forgetting to eat). 

Where do I start?!


----------



## Radders (May 27, 2017)

Cobweb1979 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for advice on the best way to loose weight as a T1 diabetic. I'm exercising more than I ever have in my life, yet I'm at one of my heaviest weights. I do HIIT once a week, circuits once a week and do the school run twice a week (half hour walk each way). I've been having a lot of hypos lately while I adjust to degludec, which won't be helping.
> 
> I need to do something though, I've never intentionally lost weight in my life (lost weight after both children due to dodgy control / breastfeeding / forgetting to eat).
> 
> Where do I start?!


Hi Cobweb, when I need to lose weight I try and look at improving the quality of what I eat, so that every calorie counts. I don't follow the usual low fat advice because I find that leaves me craving extra carbs which then means more insulin making it harder to lose weight. 
I fill up my plate with loads of veg or salad and save treats such as wine and chocolate for the weekend.


----------

